# what battery on 65 GTO?



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

I have currently a 95AH battery fitted on my 65 GTO, but it needs to be changed;
I read the owner's manual which recommand a 61AH; is that really ennough?
on my Citroen C5 with 2L engine 4cylinders, I have a 70AH mounted;
in another hand, I struggled to take out the battery because it fit exactly the metal plate underneath and there no spare around, which means it would be much easier to fit a smaller size!

:surprise:


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

In the USA, the original battery size for a 1965 Pontiac GTO was a group 24 battery.
Here we can get a basic replacement battery or a correct restoration battery ($$$), your choice.

Basic..https://www.oreillyauto.com/detail/...-12836/battery/24ext/4742479/1965/pontiac/gto

Restoration Battery....https://www.yearone.com/Product/1964-72-gto/sr59

Hope this info is helpful. I'm totally unfamiliar with battery sizing in Europe, but perhaps someone has an interchange manual there to convert American to European.

Best of luck!


----------



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

well, I finally bought on ebay a 70AH/720CCA from Hancook, and it does the job ;
in your link, they describe only the cca parameter, not the ampère per hour (AH)
strange!


----------

